# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  New Hampshire jams

## Peter123

I will be moving up to the alstead nh area very soon. I was looking to see if there were any jams or setups in the area

----------


## twaaang

Peter, you might get more response if you specify what kind of jam you are looking for.  My recent inquiry about Celtic sessions in the nearby Concord area (see below in this forum) got quite a nice array of answers.  Whatever your genre I'm sure you'll find plenty in southern New Hampshire and Vermont.  --  Paul

----------


## Peter123

I'm really interested in any type of jams

----------


## Mandobar

http://newenglandfolknetwork.org/circles.html

https://www.meetup.com/cities/us/nh/manchester/music/

I did a google on music jams in New Hampshire.

You might also register for the March Mandolin Festival and make some contacts there.  The music school is a great resource for music activities.

https://www.ccmusicschool.org/index....-festival-2019

----------


## Paulmazz

It's a bit of a drive but, you should come to our bluegrass jam in White River Junction. We have it at the Filling Station every Tuesday at 7pm.

----------


## Carl23

Thanks for the info here. I live in Sanbornville, work in Durham Didn't know about the Canadian jam session!

C

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Hey Dave,

Did you ever find anyone to pick with? I moved up from Louisville Ky to Conway NH and would love someone to pick some BG with. 

Troy

----------


## russelshack

> Hey Dave,
> 
> Did you ever find anyone to pick with? I moved up from Louisville Ky to Conway NH and would love someone to pick some BG with. 
> 
> Troy




Hi. A bit late but I am in the Lincoln NH area. I play mando and clawhammer bajo - would love to get together for a jam or to meet if there is one occurring in the area!

----------

